# PIX 525 Lan Based Failover Problems



## ernest.Johnson2 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am trying to setup a failover on my pix firwall. LAN BASD FAILOVER. IT
> WAS WORKING FOR A WHILE, now it has stop workfor no reason.i cant get it to
> sys up and i have redone both firewalls several times.i am at a lost and
> this system need to be in place by tomorrow.
>
> can you please hel me
> ernest johnson


serial Failover Cable status: My side not connected
> Reconnect timeout 0:00:00
> Poll frequency 15 seconds
> Last Failover at: 21:48:46 UTC Mon Nov 27 2006
> This host: Primary - Active
> Active time: 2145 (sec)
> Interface outside (164.105.248.5): Normal (Waiting)
> Interface inside (10.10.10.2): Normal (Waiting)
> Interface DMZ ( 192.168.1.1): Link Down (Waiting)
> Interface fLink (192.168.7.1): Normal (Waiting)
> Interface intf5 ( 172.16.2.1): Normal (Waiting)
> Other host: Secondary - Standby (Failed)
> Active time: 0 (sec)
> Interface outside (164.105.248.6): Unknown (Waiting)
> Interface inside (10.10.10.3): Unknown (Waiting)
> Interface DMZ ( 192.168.1.2): Unknown (Waiting)
> Interface fLink ( 192.168.7.2): Unknown (Waiting)
> Interface intf5 (172.16.2.2): Unknown (Waiting)
>


----------

